# Alvarez Perceived As Huge Threat To Mayweather



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hearing Larry Merchant give Floyd props for making this fight inspired this thread. When he's the one being interviewed, Merchant can be soft on Mayweather, but what exactly has Alvarez done to be seen as this huge threat?

Alv couldn't render a Super Shot Mosley totally ineffective while Floyd made a younger Mosley useless.

Then when he stepped up to fight Trout he was huffing and puffing in a highly competitive close fight. The people weren't entirely convinced on the winner of this match, media members scored it for Gasnelo I believe while most fans had it for Trout.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't fully understand it either, but I'm a just roll with it :!:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I consider Alvarez a very talented kid...who is going to be dressed down on a technical level in a way he simply does not see coming at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is getting noticeably better with each fight. This will be the best version we've seen of him come September. Combine his hand speed and his weight, and he can be dangerous


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes got to go to the body like duran said. fug the head


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez clearly beat Trout. Alvarez is a young, skilled, undefeated fighter and is the top JMW out there. He's been improving every fight. When you look at Alvarez overall skill set , combined with his decided size and age advantage over Floys, it's easy to see why he's considered a legit threat to Mayweather. Mayweather is deservedly the favorite, but Alvarez is a worthy advisary. This should be a good fight.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo will be picked apart by floyd


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Stylez said:


> Alvarez clearly beat Trout. Alvarez is a young, skilled, undefeated fighter and is the top JMW out there. He's been improving every fight. When you look at Alvarez overall skill set , combined with his decided size and age advantage over Floys, it's easy to see why he's considered a legit threat to Mayweather. Mayweather is deservedly the favorite, but Alvarez is a worthy advisary. This should be a good fight.


im thinking the catchweight will help canelo a little. he will be in shape and probably a little quicker to catch floyd


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is getting noticeably better with each fight. This will be the best version we've seen of him come September. Combine his hand speed and his weight, and he can be dangerous


I suppose.....

I mean IMO, honestly, his chances and "threat" lies in the possibility of Floyd suddenly feeling his age along with that size, power, and youth of Canelo.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

All Floyd has to do is to put on a better display than Gomez did against Canelo in round 2.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo will be destroyed


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I suppose.....
> 
> I mean IMO, honestly, his chances and "threat" lies in the possibility of Floyd suddenly feeling his age along with that size, power, and youth of Canelo.


if u watched his last public workout, that aint gonna happen


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I suppose.....
> 
> I mean IMO, honestly, his chances and "threat" lies in the possibility of Floyd suddenly feeling his age along with that size, power, and youth of Canelo.


well................ pretty much :smile


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Hearing Larry Merchant give Floyd props for making this fight inspired this thread. When he's the one being interviewed, Merchant can be soft on Mayweather, but what exactly has Alvarez done to be seen as this huge threat?
> 
> Alv couldn't render a Super Shot Mosley totally ineffective while Floyd made a younger Mosley useless.
> 
> Then when he stepped up to fight Trout he was huffing and puffing in a highly competitive close fight. The people weren't entirely convinced on the winner of this match, media members scored it for Gasnelo I believe while most fans had it for Trout.


Who has knocked down Mosley in his later years?? Not a very good example that one.
The Trout fight was 100% Canelo's if you think different then you have bias for some reason.
PBF is the favourite for this fight because of his skills and Savy. But Canelo has beaten everyone put in front of him and is young and ofcourse a threat to an ageing PBF.
There is nothing more that I would like than to see PBF beaten, this in part is the reason his PPV's are high. I am not a fan of smack talk, never liked Ali either. Its a case of let your hands do the talking, but it sells fights.

If Canelo does not stop PBF then his luck is out because PBF will take it on points....And who should be next?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo did this to the bigger (than Mayweather) Trout.. and a lot of people believe that's the only way for someone around Mayweather's weight to win against him.. Catch him, and pray he stays down.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

It's interesting isn't it.

Alvarez doesn't even have any of the traits that the people commonly believe troubles Mayweather: high workrate and pace, great jab, lotta pressure, and/or southpaw


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It's interesting isn't it.
> 
> Alvarez doesn't even have any of the traits that the people commonly believe troubles Mayweather: high workrate and pace, great jab, lotta pressure, and/or southpaw


:yep

I guess quite a few are seeing the size and "one shot" power and are hoping Saul can get his Hulk Smash on :lol:

Man, I know this is off topic, BUT DAMN would I have loved to have seen Ortiz vs Canelo. IMO, that would have been one HELL of a fight and I don't know still if both was healthy who would've won that shit. :deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Who has knocked down Mosley in his later years?? Not a very good example that one.
> The Trout fight was 100% Canelo's if you think different then you have bias for some reason.
> PBF is the favourite for this fight because of his skills and Savy. But Canelo has beaten everyone put in front of him and is young and ofcourse a threat to an ageing PBF.
> There is nothing more that I would like than to see PBF beaten, this in part is the reason his PPV's are high. I am not a fan of smack talk, never liked Ali either. Its a case of let your hands do the talking, but it sells fights.
> ...


I didn't set the goal post at KO'ing Mosley. What was said is that Mosley was completely deteriorated but Alv didn't discourage him the way Mayweather did. Despite getting beat up by Alvarez, Mosley was trying till the very end. Floyd didn't even give a better Mosley that opportunity.

That's fine if you think Alvarez won that fight. However, his performance wasn't super impressive unless the bar is set low, which would be a strange thing to do if someone believes in him.

Erizlandy and Keith, especially Erizlandy, has some traits that can trouble Floyd imo.


Divi253 said:


> Canelo did this to the bigger (than Mayweather) Trout.. and a lot of people believe that's the only way for someone around Mayweather's weight to win against him.. Catch him, and pray he stays down.


Trout's resilience gets the benefit of the doubt since he fits into the big buff black guy schema people have.

Cotto(e) grazed Trout's temple with a right hand, Cotto(e)'s weak hand, and caused a small zap in Trout's legs.

There's a bird eyes view of that knockdown somewhere where you can see their lead legs bumping and compromising some of Trout's balance


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

People that dislike Mayweather were hoping and praying he'd duck Canelo just so they'd have reason to complain about his next bout. Once it got signed, of course everyone chants "Easy work for Floyd".


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I didn't set the goal post at KO'ing Mosley. What was said is that Mosley was completely deteriorated but Alv didn't discourage him the way Mayweather did. Despite getting beat up by Alvarez, Mosley was trying till the very end. Floyd didn't even give a better Mosley that opportunity.
> 
> That's fine if you think Alvarez won that fight. However, his performance wasn't super impressive unless the bar is set low, which would be a strange thing to do if someone believes in him.
> 
> ...


I keep intending to "let it ride" haha, but keep getting pulled in here.

That was probably the worst version of Trout that I had seen, mostly because his accuracy that night was some of the worst I've ever witnessed from a "top fighter".


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I didn't set the goal post at KO'ing Mosley. What was said is that Mosley was completely deteriorated but Alv didn't discourage him the way Mayweather did. Despite getting beat up by Alvarez, Mosley was trying till the very end. Floyd didn't even give a better Mosley that opportunity.
> 
> That's fine if you think Alvarez won that fight. However, his performance wasn't super impressive unless the bar is set low, which would be a strange thing to do if someone believes in him.
> 
> ...


I do not think PBF fought a good version of Mosley nor did Pac etc. Mosley is a resiliant mofo lol


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :yep
> 
> I guess quite a few are seeing the size and "one shot" power and are hoping Saul can get his Hulk Smash on :lol:
> 
> Man, I know this is off topic, BUT DAMN would I have loved to have seen Ortiz vs Canelo. IMO, that would have been one HELL of a fight and I don't know still if both was healthy who would've won that shit. :deal


I have Alvarez by rape if Ortiz-Nelo was made. Ortiz would be limited to nada but his right hook. Alvarez impressed me when he set up his counter right for Trout's southpaw jab, which is better than Ortiz, and scored that knockdown.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I do not think PBF fought a good version of Mosley nor did Pac etc. Mosley is a resiliant mofo lol


yep Mosley's durability is unquestionable. Iron Shane Mosley would have been more fitting than Sugar Shane


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I have Alvarez by rape if Ortiz-Nelo was made. Ortiz would be limited to nada but his right hook. Alvarez impressed me when he set up his counter right for Trout's southpaw jab, which is better than Ortiz, and scored that knockdown.


I don't necessarily agree 

I believe the Ortiz of the Berto fight would have made one hell of a fight of it.

I might be in the minority though that felt at his best, Ortiz was a pretty damn good fighter out there. Just SO MANY flaws :lol::rofl

Mostly mental too :lol: I just don't know if that Canelo Abraham shit of laying on the ropes for 2:45 and exploding off there once a while would have really done it, esp if Ortiz had that energy and fight he brought for Berto, like said...


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

I really think this is Floyd's fight to lose. Canelo is at his best when he's at close range and that's where he's able to land accurately with his thunderous combos. At long range, he isn't consistent and sometimes he has to extend his body to get closer and leave himself open to get hit with a counter punch . Subpar C-level fighters like Lopez and Gomez had their moments when they fought him at long range in spurts and those guys aren't consistent at picking their shots and finding openings as Floyd is.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> I really think this is Floyd's fight to lose. Canelo is at his best when he's at close range and that's where he's able to land accurately with his thunderous combos. At long range, he isn't consistent and sometimes he has to extend his body to get closer and leave himself open to get hit with a counter punch . Subpar C-level fighters like Lopez and Gomez had their moments when they fought him at long range in spurts and those guys aren't consistent at picking their shots and finding openings as Floyd is.


Good points...

IMO, esp when compared to Trout that night, Floyd's accuracy is likely to be a shock to Alvarez. Floyd's shit may not be the hardest, but it's laser guided pin point mother fuckin' flush :deal


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

just another day at the office for mayweather! canelos going to be chasing shadows all night


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Good points...
> 
> IMO, esp when compared to Trout that night, Floyd's accuracy is likely to be a shock to Alvarez. Floyd's shit may not be the hardest, but it's laser guided pin point mother fuckin' flush :deal


harder than Trout's imo

a guy who started off at 130 is more durable and hits harder than a natural 154 pounder:yep


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

So Merchant is "soft" on Mayweather? :cmon Makes any assessment in this post seem unqualified. :conf

Merchant isn't soft on anyone who can actually move and fight. Merchant's (racist?) condescending passive aggressive ass is the prime reason HBO is in the Boxing doghouse. Merchant has been laying into a certain type of fighter for years, RJJ, Whittaker, Mayweather, etc...

This might have more to do with Merchant getting his butt chewed for running off the cash cow than it does about how Merchant actually feels.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo will give mayweather hell even if he loses, this is a very close fight.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Good points...
> 
> IMO, esp when compared to Trout that night, Floyd's accuracy is likely to be a shock to Alvarez. Floyd's shit may not be the hardest, but it's laser guided pin point mother fuckin' flush :deal


A lot of Trout's punches were arm punches. When he had Canelo against the ropes, he should have threw the jab to the body with a bit more impact, but he never did. When he extended himself to get closer, he got caught with a few counter uppercuts on the inside by Canelo. Trout didn't do anything to land any significant eye-catching punches in that fight.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

The straight was there for Trout all night. Too bad Trout is too timid to fire it. Mayweather won't be. Due to the constant straight rights, Alvarez will be forced to become the aggressor. He will burn his motor out and get abused the second half of the fight. Alvarez is still the bigger man and no slouch. FMJ could get rocked here.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> The straight right was there for Trout all night. Too bad Trout is too timid to fire it. Mayweather won't be. Due to the constant straight rights, Alvarez will be forced to become the aggressor. He will burn his motor out and get abused the second half of the fight.
> 
> Alvarez is still the bigger man and no slouch. FMJ could get rocked here.


Trout is a southpaw.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> A lot of Trout's punches were arm punches. When he had Canelo against the ropes, he should have threw the jab to the body with a bit more impact, but he never did. When he extended himself to get closer, he got caught with a few counter uppercuts on the inside by Canelo. Trout didn't do anything to land any significant eye-catching punches in that fight.


Exactly. Terrible arm punches that were flicked way PAST target.

Absolutely terrible rhythm as well. It was like a non-stop cadence that never changed up. You could see Canelo laughing to himself at how easy it became to avoid. I mean Canelo was looking like Willie Pepp out that piece at times :lol: fuckin' silly mayne :!:


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Trout is a southpaw.


 My bust, the straight left/cross.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Even when Floyd plant his feet, it's hard to tell when he'll throw punches. It's easier to see when Canelo is about to throw punches, and that will be one of the main factors in this fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I would turn into a spaz if Canelo ended Mayweather like this


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I would turn into a spaz if Canelo ended Mayweather like this


How often does Canelo throw to the dick?

Semi-serious question, I saw a mean one in that in the replay, and am honestly curious? Some fighters do it fairly often on the real...


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the best qualities that Canelo has similar to Floyd is that he doesn't close his eyes when he punches or defending himself. He always has his eyes on his opponent at all times.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I would turn into a spaz if Canelo ended Mayweather like this


Lopez didn't moved his head and waist, he just stood there. I'm not saying that Floyd won't be on the ropes and won't get hit, but he'd do a better job at rolling those punches. Other than a stiff hard jab(Cotto), and a well set up overhand right(Oscar and JMM), it's not easy to hit Floyd flush when he's on the ropes, and I don't think he'll stand his ground on the ropes against Canelo as he did against Cotto.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Leon, you're becoming even more of a shrill for Joy than you were on the 'other' forum.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Hearing Larry Merchant give Floyd props for making this fight inspired this thread. When he's the one being interviewed, Merchant can be soft on Mayweather, but what exactly has Alvarez done to be seen as this huge threat?


Undefeated young fighter with decent skills who has is stronger, has more pop and better chin than Floyd. Money should certainly get props for taking this one.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Alv couldn't render a Super Shot Mosley totally ineffective while Floyd made a younger Mosley useless.


Sugar Shane had your boy briefly on queer street. Alv was never in any trouble.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Then when he stepped up to fight Trout he was huffing and puffing in a highly competitive close fight.


A little lackadaisical in the latter rounds on account of the open scoring, but no huffing, nor puffing. The thing was in the bag so there was no need to finish strong.
Fight was competitive, but not really close.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> The people weren't entirely convinced on the winner of this match, media members scored it for Gasnelo I believe while most fans had it for Trout.


As I said, a clear win for the only guy landing serious leather throughout the fight.

The technically superior and more experienced Mayweather should take this one. But he is taking some risk. Canelo can stun the guy with any shot that's got HALF his power behind it. And if Canelo stuns him, he will finish him.

Props to Floyd for taking a bit of a risk here.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Canelo did this to the bigger (than Mayweather) Trout.. and a lot of people believe that's the only way for someone around Mayweather's weight to win against him.. Catch him, and pray he stays down.


*IF* Cinnamon hits Floyd with that...g'night folks


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Undefeated young fighter with decent skills who has is stronger, has more pop and better chin than Floyd. Money should certainly get props for taking this one.
> 
> Sugar Shane had your boy briefly on queer street. Alv was never in any trouble.
> 
> ...


I agree on all accounts


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Lopez didn't moved his head and waist, he just stood there. I'm not saying that Floyd won't be on the ropes and won't get hit, but he'd do a better job at rolling those punches. Other than a stiff hard jab(Cotto), and a well set up overhand right(Oscar and JMM), it's not easy to hit Floyd flush when he's on the ropes, and I don't think he'll stand his ground on the ropes against Canelo as he did against Cotto.


Agreed, it's pretty much common sense.... Floyd always has a lot of common sense.

Something you see throughout history where the aged champion get arrogant, complacent and lazy in front of the relatively untested warrior. Canelo debuted in 2005, Floyd was elite level against Gatti, Judah not too long De La Hoya after then.

You would hate to see Floyd learn the hard way. Seeing Floyd mix it toe to toe with Cotto and show boat against Guerrero I hope he doesn't fall into the trap of taking a risk against Canelo and find out the hard way.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

if its 1 thing canelo doesnt have is good foot speed. floyd will exploit. could be 1 of his easiest fights


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Undefeated young fighter with decent skills who has is stronger, has more pop and better chin than Floyd. Money should certainly get props for taking this one.


No, Alvarez got rocked by Cotto(e)'s chubby journeyman brother.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK0fcUvjKZA#t=1m20s

Floyd has fought better opponents who had more pop and likely a better chin. It mattered little though because Floyd made it a battle of the minds and skill instead of one of attrition.



Setanta said:


> Sugar Shane had your boy briefly on queer street. Alv was never in any trouble.


Then Floyd was more impressive with Shane from rounds 3-12 than Alv was.



Setanta said:


> A little lackadaisical in the latter rounds on account of the open scoring, *but no huffing, nor puffing.* The thing was in the bag so there was no need to finish strong.
> Fight was competitive, but *not really close.*


Then you're not watching closely enough.



Setanta said:


> The technically superior and more experienced Mayweather should take this one. But he is taking some risk. Canelo can stun the guy with any shot that's got HALF his power behind it. And if Canelo stuns him, he will finish him.


Alvarez power is overrated, and he's failed to put away some vastly inferior undersized opponents. stun with ANY shot with 50% his power behind it lol


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> No, Alvarez got rocked by Cotto(e)'s chubby journeyman brother.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK0fcUvjKZA#t=1m20s


Yes, he was rocked in the first round. But that was where the then-teenager showed his chin in surviving the onslaught from the veteran with one narrow loss on his resume, and subsequently outboxed and stopped him.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd has fought better opponents who had more pop and likely a better chin. It mattered little though because Floyd made it a battle of the minds and skill instead of one of attrition.


Floyd has fought better opponents, but none with a better chin and none with more pop.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Then Floyd was more impressive with Shane from rounds 3-12 than Alv was.


As the best of his generation and the p4p # 1 at the peak prime of his career, compared to a green Alvarez, he'd fuckin' better have been.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Then you're not watching closely enough.


Watch again with your glasses on. Trout did not land a single punch that gave Canelo the least pause. He ate a fair few though that dissuaded him from testing the Mexican very much.

Competitive, but not close.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Alvarez power is overrated, and he's failed to put away some vastly inferior undersized opponents. stun with ANY shot with 50% his power behind it lol


As I said, Floyd should take this one with his technical superiority and experience. But Alvarez has enough pop to stun the money man if Floyd gets careless.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Floyd has fought better opponents, but none with a better chin and none with more pop.


Alvarez hasn't fought anyone who caught him hard enough to prove he has a better chin than the likes of Oscar and Mosley. His one worthy opponent so far, Trout, is fairly feather fisted as you point out.

Would Alvarez power be enough to put margo(e) on his AZZ multiple times and finally stop him?



Setanta said:


> As the best of his generation and the p4p # 1 at the peak prime of his career, compared to a green Alvarez, he'd fuckin' better have been.


and he did. Alv didn't come *anywhere close* to Floyd's performance during rounds 3-12 when he had the benefit of an older Mosley. Logically, how is that supposed to increase the perception of his danger level?



Setanta said:


> Watch again with your glasses on. Trout did not land a single punch that gave Canelo the least pause. He ate a fair few though that dissuaded him from testing the Mexican very much.
> 
> Competitive, but not close.


Unlike you, my vision wasn't ever bad enough to warrant glasses. Trout landed straight lefts to the body that had Alvarez backing off for quite a while. You know better than anyone that it isn't necessary to rock someone in order to score points and win rounds.



Setanta said:


> As I said, Floyd should take this one with his technical superiority and experience. But Alvarez has enough pop to stun the money man if Floyd gets careless.


I don't buy into a puncher's chance when he's up against a defensive wizard, with one of the best defenses of all time, who has a good or better chin.

Tito(e), who was a TRUE knockout artist and more seasoned than Alvarez, couldn't stop a no longer dedicated Pernell. Alv isn't as talented as Tito(e), doesn't hit as hard, and Floyd still married to the game unlike Pernell was.

The perceived aces in the hole for Floyd's toughest opponents (Castillo, Oscar, and Cotto(e)) coming into their fights with him wasn't their punching power.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Alvarez hasn't fought anyone who caught him hard enough to prove he has a better chin than the likes of Oscar and Mosley. His one worthy opponent so far, Trout, is fairly feather fisted as you point out.
> 
> Would Alvarez power be enough to put margo(e) on his AZZ multiple times and finally stop him?
> 
> ...


Regarding Oscar and Cotto, punching power certainly was one of the 'aces in the hole' when they faced floyd, one with head shots, the other with body shots.

But...we will disagree on Alvarez's power and chin.

My original point was that Floyd should certainly get the props Merchant accorded him for facing Canelo.

He has often (sometimes rightly) been accused of ducking/avoiding 'scary 'opponents. Who would he face in September that would pose more of a challenge than Canelo ? If he's taking on the most dangerous opponents, props are due.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Regarding Oscar and Cotto, punching power certainly was one of the 'aces in the hole' when they faced floyd, one with head shots, the other with body shots.
> 
> But...we will disagree on Alvarez's power and chin.
> 
> ...


Yes, your point is taken by me. Floyd is getting props from people, me included, for taking on an opponent who is currently seen as the biggest threat to him based off of popular opinion.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

compared to the other fighters floyd has fought, yes....which is sad actually.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The hype behind Canelo since way back is what has gotten him the fight. 

Imagine if any other guy had just beaten Trout on Showtime in similar fashion. Would that win merit a fight with Floyd? Say Martirosyan came out and beat Trout, would people view him as a killer and be clamoring for that fight?

He's a big boy with ever-improving skills who isn't past his best. That's the threat.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Hearing Larry Merchant give Floyd props for making this fight inspired this thread. When he's the one being interviewed, Merchant can be soft on Mayweather, but what exactly has Alvarez done to be seen as this huge threat?
> 
> Alv couldn't render a Super Shot Mosley totally ineffective while Floyd made a younger Mosley useless.
> 
> Then when he stepped up to fight Trout he was huffing and puffing in a highly competitive close fight. The people weren't entirely convinced on the winner of this match, media members scored it for Gasnelo I believe while most fans had it for Trout.


Canelo beat the living daylights out of Mosley to the point he saying fuck it, I won't kill the old man. The Trout fight with huffing and puffing is deceptive, watch other 12 rounders, he's okay even with higher output, boxing off the backfoot and being selective not giving Trout countering and timing options was by choice rather by stamina. And it worked, Canelo had the better range despite being shorter, had the better timing despite being slower, and had the better defense despite known for a puncher. Austin himself said he was surprised how he was outboxed, and knew damn well, that in clean effective punching, this fight wasn't close. A careful inspection shows just how well Alverez was defending, picking up punches, rolling with them, leaning away, pull-countering.

But it's okay, if you think he's a slow, defensively open fighter with stamina issues, it's for the better, cause he's gonna surprise you, even if he doesn't win. Because in reality he has good speed and skill set, now working with a nutritionist for more stamina not that he had a shit one, and combining that with by far being the youngest and physically strongest opponent for Floyd in years, it will add up for some competitive moments.

Canelo is underrated.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Exactly. Terrible arm punches that were flicked way PAST target.
> 
> Absolutely terrible rhythm as well. It was like a non-stop cadence that never changed up. You could see Canelo laughing to himself at how easy it became to avoid. I mean Canelo was looking like Willie Pepp out that piece at times :lol: fuckin' silly mayne :!:


Canelo was outlanded in every round, including the knockdown round. He was on his back foot to avoid any exchanges.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Canelo did this to the bigger (than Mayweather) Trout.. and a lot of people believe that's the only way for someone around Mayweather's weight to win against him.. Catch him, and pray he stays down.


Alvarez stepped on Trout's foot.






Go to 51:00 in. Alvarez steps on Trout's foot, lands the right, and pulls his foot off as Trout pulls out. The ankle of the leg of Trout that Canelo stepped on gives out and he goes down. He was never hurt and got right back up to keep fighting. Alvarez is an above average puncher. He hasn't come close to stopping anyone of consequence.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> I consider Alvarez a very talented kid...who is going to be dressed down on a technical level in a way he simply does not see coming at all.


:deal


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Size is Canelo's best asset here. If he was the same size as PBF no one here would even mention his name as a possible fight for PBF.:deal


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree,its funny you mentioned Canelo has none of the skills perceived to be needed against Floyd. Very interesting not alot of people realize that. Hes still the new boogieman though, I think most people are just surprised its actually happening.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> I agree,its funny you mentioned *Canelo has none of the skills perceived to be needed against Floyd*. Very interesting not alot of people realize that. Hes still the new boogieman though, I think most people are just surprised its actually happening.


This, and whoever mentioned it in the first place.

People are talking about Canelo as if he's going to do what he really can't do..just because he's 'young' and 'big', very misleading.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is getting noticeably better with each fight. This will be the best version we've seen of him come September. Combine his hand speed and his weight, and he can be dangerous


This. He is also a student of the game, he takes the craft of boxing very seriously,


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Good points...
> 
> IMO, esp when compared to Trout that night,* Floyd's accuracy is likely to be a shock to Alvarez.* Floyd's shit may not be the hardest, but it's laser guided pin point mother fuckin' flush :deal


I actually believe its vice versa, Canelo's accuracy will be a shock to Floyd and to the Floyd huggers.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Canelo was outlanded in every round, including the knockdown round. He was on his back foot to avoid any exchanges.


No, Canelo was hitting him with the hard, more effective punches. Trout's workrate was nothing effective. Trout's pitty-pat jabs were hitting air while Canelo landed the cleaner, more effective punches.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Canelo will give mayweather hell even if he loses, this is a very close fight.


Thank-you, somebody knows the truth. I expect to see alot of these Thread Starters start to jump ship from Floyd walking through Canelo to Maybe Canelo really does have a chance as the fight approaches.

As for me, still #teamCanelo


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Canelo beat the living daylights out of Mosley to the point he saying fuck it, I won't kill the old man. The Trout fight with huffing and puffing is deceptive, watch other 12 rounders, he's okay even with higher output, boxing off the backfoot and being selective not giving Trout countering and timing options was by choice rather by stamina. And it worked, Canelo had the better range despite being shorter, had the better timing despite being slower, and had the better defense despite known for a puncher. Austin himself said he was surprised how he was outboxed, and knew damn well, that in clean effective punching, this fight wasn't close. A careful inspection shows just how well Alverez was defending, picking up punches, rolling with them, leaning away, pull-countering.
> 
> But it's okay, if you think he's a slow, defensively open fighter with stamina issues, it's for the better, cause he's gonna surprise you, even if he doesn't win. Because in reality he has good speed and skill set, now working with a nutritionist for more stamina not that he had a shit one, and combining that with by far being the youngest and physically strongest opponent for Floyd in years, it will add up for some competitive moments.
> 
> Canelo is underrated.


I agree 100%

Canelo is a smart fighter first and foremost. All these so called boxing fans think he is some kinda pressure fighter is flat out ignorant and dumb. Floyd will finally be in the ring with someone who can think on their feet and have the physical attributes to get with Mayweathers ass. This will be the fight not to miss. Canelo will show some beautiful technical skills in this bout.

All non believers keep doubting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> This. He is also a student of the game, he takes the craft of boxing very seriously,


That's what I like about Canelo actually. He takes boxing very seriously and doesn't BS it. Chavez Jr acts like a spoiled, lazy bastard, but Canelo is dedicated to his career. You can tell he trains hard, studies other fighters and promotes himself to his fans like with his commercials


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> All Floyd has to do is to put on a better display than Gomez did against Canelo in round 2.


I think people underestimate how well Gomez was doing before he got caught. I think Mayweather will in, but in Baldomir like fashion, unfortunately, but understandably.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I think people underestimate how well Gomez was doing before he got caught. I think Mayweather will in, but in Baldomir like fashion, unfortunately, but understandably.


Canelo is much faster, stronger, and smarter than Baldomir. He'll get to Floyd in some fashion at least once during the fight. Floyd should not plan to be on the ropes against Canelo. His combination speed is unprecedented, and he places shots so, so well


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> No, Canelo was hitting him with the hard, more effective punches. Trout's workrate was nothing effective. Trout's pitty-pat jabs were hitting air while Canelo landed the cleaner, more effective punches.


That's not what I was responding to. He said Trout's arm punches were way off target...yet Trout outlanded him in every round and was repeatedly punching him in the face.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Canelo is much faster, stronger, and smarter than Baldomir. He'll get to Floyd in some fashion at least once during the fight. Floyd should not plan to be on the ropes against Canelo. His combination speed is unprecedented, and he places shots so, so well


I don't see Floyd not overcoming anything Canelo brings to the table, but I think he'll be extremely cautious. It'll be a clear, wide, but relatively unimpressive win, IMO.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Canelo beat the living daylights out of Mosley to the point he saying fuck it, I won't kill the old man. The Trout fight with huffing and puffing is deceptive, watch other 12 rounders, he's okay even with higher output, boxing off the backfoot and being selective not giving Trout countering and timing options was by choice rather by stamina. And it worked, Canelo had the better range despite being shorter, had the better timing despite being slower, and had the better defense despite known for a puncher. Austin himself said he was surprised how he was outboxed, and knew damn well, that in clean effective punching, this fight wasn't close. A careful inspection shows just how well Alverez was defending, picking up punches, rolling with them, leaning away, pull-countering.
> 
> But it's okay, if you think he's a slow, defensively open fighter with stamina issues, it's for the better, cause he's gonna surprise you, even if he doesn't win. Because in reality he has good speed and skill set, now working with a nutritionist for more stamina not that he had a shit one, and combining that with by far being the youngest and physically strongest opponent for Floyd in years, it will add up for some competitive moments.
> 
> Canelo is underrated.


Didn't you think Guerrero was going to be quite competitive as well, Bonesly?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Didn't you think Guerrero was going to be quite competitive as well, Bonesly?


I'm guilty of this also. Everyone was surprised to see Floyd move the way he did. Strange seeing a fighter with such greater leg movement disregard that ability for...years? Had he stood and traded I still think it would've been a more competitive fight. The movement caught everyone off guard and Floyd was terrific.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

We don´t know tbh......it is possible that Alvarez shows us major development and that this fight could mark the beggining of the full peak of Canelo.


I think Floyd beats him tbh though......


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

obviously floyd doesnt think hes much of a threat since he chose to fight him. if he thought he was a threat, he would have never fought him


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Size, youth, and punching power is what Canelo supporters are banking on..

But "that shit don't win fights, skills do"


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Size, youth, and punching power is what Canelo supporters are banking on..
> 
> But "that shit don't win fights, skills do"


:deal


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Hearing Larry Merchant give Floyd props for making this fight inspired this thread. When he's the one being interviewed, Merchant can be soft on Mayweather, but what exactly has Alvarez done to be seen as this huge threat?
> 
> Alv couldn't render a Super Shot Mosley totally ineffective while Floyd made a younger Mosley useless.
> 
> Then when he stepped up to fight Trout he was huffing and puffing in a highly competitive close fight. The people weren't entirely convinced on the winner of this match, media members scored it for Gasnelo I believe while most fans had it for Trout.


I don't get it either. Unless he manages to catch Floyd with something big early and then finish him, PBF 'll just work him carefully til Alvarez gasses and then beat the shit out of him. And once it starts, it'll be brutal. Canelo is bigger, white, and maybe more popular than anybody he 's faced since DLH? I look for Mayweather to make a statement here. Think PBF vs Gatti.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> I don't get it either. Unless he manages to catch Floyd with something big early and then finish him, PBF 'll just work him carefully til Alvarez gasses and then beat the shit out of him. And once it starts, it'll be brutal. Canelo is bigger, white, and maybe more popular than anybody he 's faced since DLH? *I look for Mayweather to make a statement here. Think PBF vs Gatti*.


God, that would make my year..


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Didn't you think Guerrero was going to be quite competitive as well, Bonesly?


And he was early, fought exactly the fight I said he would (heh heh heh) and found success in it, then Floyd changed up and Guerrero fought exactly the fight I said he can't win. The point is, I was smarter than Guerrero, but I'm not sure I'm smarter than Canelo, and that should worry Floyd. Ass to GTMSBT fool.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> And he was early, fought exactly the fight I said he would (heh heh heh) and found success in it, then Floyd changed up and Guerrero fought exactly the fight I said he can't win. The point is, I was smarter than Guerrero, but I'm not sure I'm smarter than Canelo, and that should worry Floyd. Ass to GTMSBT fool.


Ever considered a job in politics, Bonesly? :hey


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Canelo couldn't even stop the shit Hatton.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Ever considered a job in politics, Bonesly? :hey


Got something for me?


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> I don't get it either. Unless he manages to catch Floyd with something big early and then finish him, PBF 'll just work him carefully til Alvarez gasses and then beat the shit out of him. And once it starts, it'll be brutal. Canelo is bigger, white, and maybe more popular than anybody he 's faced since DLH? *I look for Mayweather to make a statement here. Think PBF vs Gatti.*


The only time Floyd beat down a world class level opponent like Gatti is when he fought Gatti, even fringe contenders like Victoriano Sosa and Henry Bruseles didn't get the Gatti treatment from Floyd.

So why do people still predict he will give bigger/better opponents the Gatti treatment?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Miss Jackson to be used as an excuse when Canelo KO's Floyd??


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Size, youth, and punching power is what Canelo supporters are banking on..
> 
> But "that shit don't win fights, skills do"


:deal


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> And he was early, fought exactly the fight I said he would (heh heh heh) and found success in it, then Floyd changed up and Guerrero fought exactly the fight I said he can't win. The point is, I was smarter than Guerrero, but I'm not sure I'm smarter than Canelo, and that should worry Floyd. Ass to GTMSBT fool.


Typical by the jap tranny

you can quote me on esb for calling him on this bullshit too.

He makes a prediction but keeps a disclaimer in it I.E "(fighters name) MIGHT win" he'll then explain why the said fighter will win but then when the fighter loses its "hey i said might"

his predictions and break downs are poor only flomos look up to him because most of his bullshit is bigging up floyd mayweather opponents.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> I don't get it either. Unless he manages to catch Floyd with something big early and then finish him, PBF 'll just work him carefully til Alvarez gasses and then beat the shit out of him. And once it starts, it'll be brutal. Canelo is bigger, white, and maybe more popular than anybody he 's faced since DLH? I look for Mayweather to make a statement here. Think PBF vs Gatti.


PBF aint done a gatti since... gatti.

he ran from feather fisted argentinian bum tata baldomir.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Relentless said:


> PBF aint done a gatti since... gatti.
> 
> he ran from feather fisted argentinian bum tata baldomir.


What? He beat the breaks off Mitchell in his very next fight. Regarding the Baldomir fight, FMJ was annoyingly cautious in that fight, but he put on a clinic.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Abraham said:


> What? He beat the breaks off Mitchell in his very next fight. Regarding the Baldomir fight, FMJ was annoyingly cautious in that fight, but he put on a clinic.


he didn't do a gatti though. clinic or not he ran from a feather fisted bum.:deal


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Miss Jackson to be used as an excuse when Canelo KO's Floyd??


Just like you'll be crying that your mans was drained after Floyd beats him.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Just like you'll be crying that your mans was drained after Floyd beats him.


Nah... I don't get emotionally tied. :good


----------



## Cormac (Jun 6, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> Canelo will be picked apart by floyd


 I think so too, but at his age Floyd is smart to take this fight this year Canelo is improving, he can only regress.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nah... I don't get emotionally tied. :good


Yes you are. Alverez might get stopped.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Yes you are. Alverez might get stopped.


Stopped??? :lol: by Floyd


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

fucking flomos, ahahahaahahahaah. May cant stop welterweight, how the fuck he gonna KO a huge JMW? Canelo aint dumb, he knows how to pace himself, dont expect some Foreman - Ali shit. You flomos are really insane, lol.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Blanco said:


> The only time Floyd beat down a world class level opponent like Gatti is when he fought Gatti, even fringe contenders like Victoriano Sosa and Henry Bruseles didn't get the Gatti treatment from Floyd.
> 
> So why do people still predict he will give bigger/better opponents the Gatti treatment?


Made that post on my kindle. Which is a pain in the ass, btw Jeff if you're lurking...I should have qualified my statement. I'm not sure I'm all the way predicting a beatdown. For me it all comes down to Canelo's conditioning; if he starts to gas and look sloppy like he did against Trout (especially if it's relatively early in the fight, say 1st half) it would be a tempting opportunity for Floyd imo. How big would it be if he brutally dismantled Alvarez right now? How much bigger would his next fight be? How many interviews across a wide variety of media?

What I'm hoping for is something else entirely. It's what I hope for every Floyd fight: I wanna' see Floyd in the fight of his life. I wanna' see him flat out, balls-to-the-wall, using every last bit of intelligence, skill, talent, experience and athletic prowess in his possession. I wanna' see him dig deep and come up with it. I've said this before on other forums, but I don't go to watch Branford Marsalis to see him play Hot Crossed Buns. From a master artist, I wanna' see a masterwork.

If, on the other hand, Alvarez realizes that a supreme effort in training camp would be appropriate here and comes in ready to go hard and fast for the full 12, maybe I'll get what I'm hoping for.

I believe in Canelo's ability, speed and strength. Just not his work ethic.

"Hard Work! Dedication!" ? I think that advantage belongs to he guy that made it his motto.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

BigBone said:


> And he was early, fought exactly the fight I said he would (heh heh heh) and found success in it, then Floyd changed up and Guerrero fought exactly the fight I said he can't win. The point is, I was smarter than Guerrero, but I'm not sure I'm smarter than Canelo, and that should worry Floyd. Ass to GTMSBT fool.


He lost every early round clearly and was being outlanded. Guerrero was never in the fight.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> Just like you'll be crying that your mans was drained after Floyd beats him.


floyd shouldn't drain mofos if he don't want them drained:hey


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People that dislike Mayweather were hoping and praying he'd duck Canelo just so they'd have reason to complain about his next bout. Once it got signed, of course everyone chants "Easy work for Floyd".


<---- Picking Canelo


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Stopped??? :lol: by Floyd


who has Canelo stopped?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Got something for me?


Oh, I got sumpin(sic) for you, Bonesly. I hope it makes you glad. I want to give you sumpin(sic), Bonesly, give you sumpin(sic), Bonesly, give you sumpin(sic), Bonesly, Bonesly, you ain't never had.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> floyd shouldn't drain mofos if he don't want them drained:hey


Well hopefully Canelo comes in @153-154, so there will be know excuses.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> That's not what I was responding to. He said Trout's arm punches were way off target...yet Trout outlanded him in every round and was repeatedly punching him in the face.


I see what you're saying, and I'll be honest and say I didn't realize that (he out landed Saul EVERY round....:think)

I didn't score the fight on paper to remember what rounds and what not, but I def believe it's not absurd to believe Trout won that shit :deal

My posts that you quoted and have been talking about were really just from my memory of the frustration I had in the second half that fight where Canelo was doing all that "bobbing" bull shit over and over and over......while Trout just kept throwing and missing him in the same cadence over and over and over :!:

IMO, IF Trout had just shortened them shits up a little bit and actually feinted even once in a while to catch Canelo on the way back up from one them "bobs" it could have done him a lot of good out there. :yep

Ya dig?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Typical by the jap tranny
> 
> you can quote me on esb for calling him on this bullshit too.
> 
> ...


Still a KIRK Championship ahead of you, junior.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


>


Which one is 1959 Frank Bruno? :think


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Still a KIRK Championship ahead of you, junior.


Thats because I'm not on your fantasy boxing league where you worm your way into convincing people you didn't really mean Berto would win you actually meant Soto Karass.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Thats because I'm not on your fantasy boxing league where you worm your way into convincing people you didn't really mean Berto would win you actually meant Soto Karass.


Only I never said claimed fighter would beat Floyd, but what tools he has to be competitive. That's what a fight breakdown means, you break down both fighters and their skill set. But whatever, fool.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Only I never said claimed fighter would beat Floyd, but what tools he has to be competitive. That's what a fight breakdown means, you break down both fighters and their skill set. But whatever, fool.


I didn't say you said that though. Again why are you spinning things jap boy?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> He makes a prediction but keeps a disclaimer in it I.E "(fighters name) MIGHT win" he'll then explain why the said fighter will win but then when the fighter loses its "hey i said might"


Do you understand the difference between prediction and breakdown? Clearly not. The former is where you chose the fighter you think will win, and that's the kind of league I proved to be the best in. The latter is where you analyze each fighter individually and what is their best chance to win, not if that will be enough. A 30-minute HBO preview wouldn't make much sense if it started with "Floyd by UD" and finished with 29 minutes of Larry drinking vodka, would it? So they talk what _could_ happen. Not that complicated.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Do you understand the difference between prediction and breakdown? Clearly not. The former is where you chose the fighter you think will win, and that's the kind of league I proved to be the best in. The latter is where you analyze each fighter individually and what is their best chance to win, not if that will be enough. A 30-minute HBO preview wouldn't make much sense if it started with "Floyd by UD" and finished with 29 minutes of Larry drinking vodka, would it? So they talk what _could_ happen. Not that complicated.


And now what are you babbling on about you dumb fuck?

stick to the topic you compulsive lying piece of shit.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> obviously floyd doesnt think hes much of a threat since he chose to fight him. if he thought he was a threat, he would have never fought him


And comments like these are the reason why Floyd feels he'll never get his just due. The only fighters who can beat Floyd are the ones who'll never fight him. SMH


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Larry is just doing his job and hyping the fight. HBO doesn't have many stars left and Floyd is the best thing they got going. 

Nobody that understands boxing believes that Canelo is a big threat. Mayweather only signs the dotted line when he "sees something" and knows he's essentially guaranteed victory. Expect a glorified sparring session with a lot of clinching, leaning over and just enough counter punching to earn Floyd a clear UD.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Montero said:


> Larry is just doing his job and hyping the fight. HBO doesn't have many stars left and Floyd is the best thing they got going.
> 
> Nobody that understands boxing believes that Canelo is a big threat. Mayweather only signs the dotted line when he "sees something" and knows he's essentially guaranteed victory. Expect a glorified sparring session with a lot of clinching, leaning over and just enough counter punching to earn Floyd a clear UD.


neither fighter is with HBO tough guy. As a matter of fact jim lampley's gay AZZ was bashing Floyd recently


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

Canelo has to jump him early, got about 4 rounds, then Floyd's gonna do what Floyd does best, would'nt be suprised to see floyd really open up on a gassed canelo around 9 onwards.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

duranimal said:


> Canelo has to jump him early, got about 4 rounds, then Floyd's gonna do what Floyd does best, would'nt be suprised to see floyd really open up on a gassed canelo around 9 onwards.


You finally made it over here:yep


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> Larry is just doing his job and hyping the fight. HBO doesn't have many stars left and Floyd is the best thing they got going.
> 
> Nobody that understands boxing believes that Canelo is a big threat. Mayweather only signs the dotted line when he "sees something" and knows he's essentially guaranteed victory. Expect a glorified sparring session with a lot of clinching, leaning over and just enough counter punching to earn Floyd a clear UD.


I disagree with this statement. He took on Mosley when most thought he would never do so. Same with Canelo. They are/were threats to some extent, at least on paper. Mosley almost had Floyd out of there. A couple of better placed shots and a weaker chin by Floyd might've led to different results.

And that is why Floyd was/is "only" a 3/1 favorite against those guys and not the lopsided 6/1 or 8/1 odds you normally see for his opponents. Floyd is 36, that is way up there in age and Canelo will have a noticeable size difference. This is an intriguing fight. I pick Floyd to win but it's not just a sparring session.


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You finally made it over here:yep


Nice to see all the animals again:lol:

It seems as if everyone from esb has been scattered to the wind:-(


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


>


Thats what i thought, change the subject and squirm like the little jap ****** you are when you're called on your bullshit.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> neither fighter is with HBO tough guy.


Fuck you're right man, I posted that shit this morning before having my coffee. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking.

I still feel that Canelo isn't that big of a challenge to Money though; I think Mayweather wins big.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Montero said:


> Fuck you're right man, I posted that shit this morning before having my coffee. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking.
> 
> I still feel that Canelo isn't that big of a challenge to Money though; I think Mayweather wins big.


I think Canelo's power and his combination speed alone are a dangerous element versus Floyd. Couple that with Cinnamon's determination, will, and motivation...I think this will be more of a fight than you do.

I bet you had Trout beating Cinnamon too :yep


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo will target Mayweathers body and make this a very close fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I think Canelo's power and his combination speed alone are a dangerous element versus Floyd. Couple that with Cinnamon's *determination*, will, and *motivation*...I think this will be more of a fight than you do.
> 
> I bet you had Trout beating Cinnamon too :yep


He elected to do close to nothing in the final round against Trout of all people


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He elected to do close to nothing in the final round against Trout of all people


True, but I don't know if I blame him when he was aware that the judges out that piece already had him up like 11-0 :conf

:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> True, but I don't know if I blame him when he was aware that the judges out that piece already had him up like 11-0 :conf
> 
> :lol:


Something about this guy is the anti-Mexican Mexican fighter, and it goes beyond his physical appearance. You got crazy ratchet azteca warriors like Morales who went southpaw in the final round despite being ahead vs the mosquito. Meanwhile ginger is getting tired.

I used to think Mexis back their own because of the brawling, iron chins, endless stamina, thick skin, etc. Then Alv, who barely has any of those traits, came along and validated that it's just nationalistic pride.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He elected to do close to nothing in the final round against Trout of all people


open scoring


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Something about this guy is the anti-Mexican Mexican fighter, and it goes beyond his physical appearance. You got crazy ratchet azteca warriors like Morales who went southpaw in the final round despite being ahead vs the mosquito. * Meanwhile ginger is getting tired.*
> 
> I used to think Mexis back their own because of the brawling, iron chins, endless stamina, thick skin, etc. Then Alv, who barely has any of those traits, came along and validated that it's just nationalistic pride.


:think

:lol: :yep


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelos looking very ripped and lean.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont get the mentality of some people. He fights Canelo who is one of the best fighters he possibly can fight and its still a cherry pick. Didnt fight him and somehow was able to fight Mattysse who people are saying would be a good fight(just.....no) and he's seen as ducking Canelo. Be consistent please. Wouldn't be surprised if this was a Hatton-like clinic for Mayweather but Canelo is still a good fighter. Power isnt what people make it couldn't ko _Matthew_ Hatton or a blown up Mosley but he will be a thorn at times.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Something about this guy is the anti-Mexican Mexican fighter, and it goes beyond his physical appearance. You got crazy ratchet azteca warriors like Morales who went southpaw in the final round despite being ahead vs the mosquito. Meanwhile ginger is getting tired.
> 
> I used to think Mexis back their own because of the brawling, iron chins, endless stamina, thick skin, etc. Then Alv, who barely has any of those traits, came along and validated that it's just nationalistic pride.


Body punching, combination punching, inside fighting, technique, iron chin, and heart is what we love about our fighters...well at least I do.

Canelo has most of these, but I still don't like him as much as say a Marquez, Morales and the like.....Abner Mares is the dude im hoping for to be the future face of Mexican Boxing :good


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Which one is 1959 Frank Bruno? :think


If you don't know, there's no helping you. :bart


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Thats what i thought, change the subject and squirm like the little jap ****** you are when you're called on your bullshit.


You changed the subject cause you were reduced to be the retard that you usually are.



Boxed Ears said:


> If you don't know, there's no helping you. :bart


I... it's the one with the more honest smile.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> You changed the subject cause you were reduced to be the retard that you usually are.
> 
> I... it's the one with the more honest smile.


you're the retard who's only accomplishment is getting other retards on the internet to suck you off.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> you're the retard who's only accomplishment is getting other retards on the internet to suck you off.


I wouldn't call that "only", had awful lot of fun with you lads.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> I wouldn't call that "only", had awful lot of fun with you lads.


yeah it's the only fun you get exploiting uneducated black americans like cellz to verbally suck you off.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> yeah it's the only fun you get exploiting uneducated black americans like cellz to verbally suck you off.


You're saying it like it's bad thing. I'll let you know when I point my dick toward India.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> You're saying it like it's bad thing. I'll let you know when I point my dick toward India.


To target underaged kids there?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> To target underaged kids there?


Underaged relatives of yours to be precise.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Underaged relatives of yours to be precise.


it's a shame I don't have any in India.

Why don't you just head over to your homeland of the Philippines.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> it's a shame I don't have any in India.
> 
> Why don't you just head over to your homeland of the Philippines.


Is that what your stepfather did after he bummed you, headed home? Explains your Jap tranny addiction.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Is that what your stepfather did after he bummed you, headed home? Explains your Jap tranny addiction.


No but i'd bum your childrinz


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> No but i'd bum your childrinz


I'll text you when we have your momma's pregnancy test. So far so good, she stopped bleeding.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> I'll text you when we have your momma's pregnancy test. So far so good, she stopped bleeding.


momma... is that a word you picked up when you were butt sexxing cellz?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> momma... is that a word you picked up when you were butt sexxing cellz?


She told me to call her that. She also said she wants a boy, as she never had the chance to raise one.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> She told me to call her that. She also said she wants a boy, as she never had the chance to raise one.


your japanese infertile ass won't do shit then.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> your japanese infertile ass won't do shit then.


I don't have to. I'm paying her to do all the work.

Now this has been fun, however a little underwhelming. So can anyone tell me if Lara-Trout is still on the card or planned?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

BigBone said:


> I don't have to. I'm paying her to do all the work.
> 
> Now this has been fun, however a little underwhelming. So can anyone tell me if Lara-Trout is still on the card or planned?


 I don't think it's on the card, lTrout says he doesn't know exacly who his opponent as of yet.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> your japanese infertile ass won't do shit then.


What does him being Japanese have to do with anything. Stop being so racist.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> What does him being Japanese have to do with anything. Stop being so racist.


why are you getting involved young boy?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> I don't have to. I'm paying her to do all the work.
> 
> Now this has been fun, however a little underwhelming. So can anyone tell me if Lara-Trout is still on the card or planned?


jap boy pussing out once again.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

This fights going to be more difficult for Floyd then most of you think . Alvarez doesn't have much top level experience, and that's a big question mark coming in, but he is a really good fighter - very skilled, smart, big, strong. He has elite level skill and ability, the question is how he carries this against another elite fighter which he's yet to face, and how he handles the pressure of the event.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll be feeling extremely nervous though through the fight, knowing Alverez can hurt Floyd at anytime during the fight. Same feeling I had during the Sergio vs Chavez Jr.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I'll be feeling extremely nervous though through the fight, knowing Alverez can hurt Floyd at anytime during the fight. Same feeling I had during the Sergio vs Chavez Jr.


1) Floyd has a good chin at the very least

2) Alv power is overrated

3) Alv will lose mustard on his punches after Floyd bodyshots that AZZ


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 1) Floyd has a good chin at the very least
> 
> 2) Alv power is overrated
> 
> 3) Alv will lose mustard on his punches after Floyd bodyshots that AZZ


Canelo's power is overrated. He's no GGG but he does have enough power to hurt Floyd. I'll still be feeling nervous for him.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Canelo's power is overrated. He's no GGG but he does have enough power to hurt Floyd. I'll still be feeling nervous for him.


Its not about power with Canelo. He is accurate, smart, and patient. This fight will be a chess match. Too many people in here going into this fight saying "Canelo and his power" he is strong but the boy can box, dont believe me just watch.

#teamCanelo


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Its not about power with Canelo. He is accurate, smart, and patient. This fight will be a chess match. Too many people in here going into this fight saying "Canelo and his power" he is strong but the boy can box, dont believe me just watch.
> 
> #teamCanelo


He's gonna have to do much more than get his groove on for 30 seconds a round...laying on the ropes for the other 2:30...if he's gonna stand a chance against Money out there.

He is gonna be going in there with _the_ most accurate, _the_ smartest, and _the most _patient fighter in the modern game. While Canelo prolly can make a good chess match, I don't see where he's anywhere prepared to "play" with a true Grand Master.

IMO, it's not chess where he stands even a slight chance, but he needs to get his bull rush Hulk Smash on and hope like hell he catch $ and make it work. :deal

Gonna be fun as hell to watch though. :good
Props to both for making this fight, everybody is fired up for this one :horse


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

Another factor: A Canelo victory, especially a controversial one, would be the best thing to happen to the boxing economy in recent years. Floyd/Canelo 2 would make even more money and boxing would regularly be in mainstream sports media for another year or so. Canelo becomes a crossover star overnight, with many years to generate tons of money. Judges work in that economy.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

E R Vegas said:


> Another factor: A Canelo victory, especially a controversial one, would be the best thing to happen to the boxing economy in recent years. Floyd/Canelo 2 would make even more money and boxing would regularly be in mainstream sports media for another year or so. Canelo becomes a crossover star overnight, with many years to generate tons of money. Judges work in that economy.


I have to agree 100%.

I truly believe this fight won't be another Guerrero, Hatton, Ortiz, or Cotto. I got my money on Canelo winning via Split Decision shocking all the haters and doubters. This outcome is really a win-win for everybody

Floyd/Canelo 2!!!


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Canelo's a better boxer than people give him credit for and he has shown he can improve every fight and adapt to opponents. This isn't going to be Canelo bum rushing Floyd, it's going to be a duel held in the center of the ring. The kid is going to be hard to hit and his counters are going to be dangerous. Floyd got hit quite a lot by Guerrero's counters off the right hands, Canelo hits harder and is more accurate, I can seem him scoring some points with the reaction counters. 

If Canelo shows the same kind of head movement against Floyd that he showed against Trout then it's going to be difficult for Floyd to consistently land that right hand. As good as he is, he hasn't had to deal with that kind of head movement and counter punching threat in a long time. We saw him miss several times when Cotto lowered his hands. Floyd's best bet is to stick to the body when that happens and dig that jab to the stomach in and bring the right hand in whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

TFG said:


> *Canelo's a better boxer than people give him credit for and he has shown he can improve every fight and adapt to opponents. This isn't going to be Canelo bum rushing Floyd, it's going to be a duel held in the center of the ring. The kid is going to be hard to hit and his counters are going to be dangerous. Floyd got hit quite a lot by Guerrero's counters off the right hands, Canelo hits harder and is more accurate, I can seem him scoring some points with the reaction counters. *
> 
> If Canelo shows the same kind of head movement against Floyd that he showed against Trout then it's going to be difficult for Floyd to consistently land that right hand. As good as he is, he hasn't had to deal with that kind of head movement and counter punching threat in a long time. We saw him miss several times when Cotto lowered his hands. Floyd's best bet is to stick to the body when that happens and dig that jab to the stomach in and bring the right hand in whenever the opportunity arises.


:deal


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I have to agree 100%.
> 
> I truly believe this fight won't be another Guerrero, Hatton, Ortiz, or Cotto. I got my money on Canelo winning via Split Decision shocking all the haters and doubters. This outcome is really a win-win for everybody
> 
> Floyd/Canelo 2!!!


Though it is my opinion that Floyd should be a shock to Canelo and win decisively over him, I have been a hard-core boxing fan long enough now to understand the power of THE MONEY involved.

Floyd/Canelo 2 would make a shit load of money :scaredas: :!:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit!!! Canelo is. 156 lbs! He gonna try to box but I say he gets stopped!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Holy shit!!! Canelo is. 156 lbs! He gonna try to box but I say he gets stopped!


Where did you hear this at?


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Though it is my opinion that Floyd should be a shock to Canelo and win decisively over him, I have been a hard-core boxing fan long enough now to understand the power of THE MONEY involved.
> 
> Floyd/Canelo 2 would make a shit load of money :scaredas: :!:


I agree. I bet on Floyd (Decision and UD) anyway, but held back some because of the massive amounts of money to be made with a Canelo win.

It's not just the money a rematch brings in. It's Jim Rome and Bill Simmons spending a lot of time talking about boxing. The Manny/Floyd conversation gets rekindled (as painful as that would be). If Danny/Lucas lives up to expectations, that will become part of the conversation too. If Floyd is done, who is the torch being passed to? They start tossing around some other names like Broner. For a fringe sport like boxing, guys like Rome and Simmons just saying the words "Adrien Broner" or "Lucas Matthysse" is huge, like an Indy band getting played on MTV9 (or whichever one plays music now).

On the other hand, if Floyd retires unbeaten, what does that say to the very casual fan? "There goes the last truly great boxer. How about that Jon Jones?"

I wouldn't even mind losing too much because of that stuff.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Holy shit!!! Canelo is. 156 lbs! He gonna try to box but I say he gets stopped!


If true, then not really. I believe Canelo can box with Mayweather no need for that "pressure" shi# all these posters are talking about.

To beat Mayweather you need to box with him. Judah boxed with him, the same applies.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> If true, then not really. I believe Canelo can box with Mayweather no need for that "pressure" shi# all these posters are talking about.
> 
> To beat Mayweather you need to box with him. Judah boxed with him, the same applies.


Well yeah, I never though he'd pressure for the whole fight. He's a Boxer puncher, I expect him to mix it up box, and use pressure at moments.

I mean if the kid is 156 already tells you a bit of what he's trying to do.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Where did you hear this at?


 I don't know how legit this is, but


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I don't know how legit this is, but


Canelo weighing 156 lbs tells you he ain't playing with this Mayweather fight. He will bring his A-game and some.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo trying to outbox and out think PBF will only lead to him getting a boxing lesson by master. He can't match wits with PBF in the center of the ring. Canelo is smarter and a better boxer than people give him credit for but he's simply not ready nor would he ever be for what PBF brings to the table.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Canelo trying to outbox and out think PBF will only lead to him getting a boxing lesson by master. He can't match wits with PBF in the center of the ring. Canelo is smarter and a better boxer than people give him credit for but* he's simply not ready nor would he ever be* for what PBF brings to the table.


PBF must be Akuma from Street Fighter than huh? Hell no, he is human, and is finally in the ring with another THINKER!! Thats the key to getting with Floyd. Being smart, fighting behind the jab within range, and countering the counter puncher.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> PBF must be Akuma from Street Fighter than huh? Hell no, he is human, and is finally in the ring with another THINKER!! Thats the key to getting with Floyd. Being smart, fighting behind the jab within range, and countering the counter puncher.


" I can't be beat, I just always find a way to get the victory." -Floyd Mayweather Jr.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Canelo weighing 156 lbs tells you he ain't playing with this Mayweather fight. He will bring his A-game and some.


If he is indeed walking around at 156ish right now...Floyd's in for a serious surprise. Lots of people want to shit on *Cinnamon *despite the fact that he *gets better every. time. out. *Canelo's going to surprise Floyd. I'm not saying Floyd's going to lose, but I wouldn't be shocked if Canelo catches him. We'll see how he handles a fighter of Ginger's caliber. Those combinations...like nothing Floyd's faced in a longgggg time.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If he is indeed walking around at 156ish right now...Floyd's in for a serious surprise. Lots of people want to shit on *Cinnamon *despite the fact that he *gets better every. time. out. *Canelo's going to surprise Floyd. I'm not saying Floyd's going to lose, but I wouldn't be shocked if Canelo catches him. We'll see how he handles a fighter of Ginger's caliber. Those combinations...like nothing Floyd's faced in a longgggg time.


:cheers

Canelo is a smart fighter with the skills to back it up which makes him a dangerous opponent.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> :cheers
> 
> Canelo is a smart fighter with the skills to back it up which makes him a dangerous opponent.


Oh, fuck yeah. Everyone calling Canelo Gasnelo and saying all the mistakes he made against Trout. Canelo will come out as a whole new fighter again, that's a given. I mean he surprised Trout, as Trout stated that he was preparing for a whole different fighter than what came into the ring. Canelo is one of the most adaptable fighters right now, he reminds me of Abner Mares in that.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Hearing Larry Merchant give Floyd props for making this fight inspired this thread. When he's the one being interviewed, Merchant can be soft on Mayweather, but what exactly has Alvarez done to be seen as this huge threat?
> 
> Alv couldn't render a Super Shot Mosley totally ineffective while Floyd made a younger Mosley useless.
> 
> Then when he stepped up to fight Trout he was huffing and puffing in a highly competitive close fight. The people weren't entirely convinced on the winner of this match, media members scored it for Gasnelo I believe *while most fans had it for Trout.*


Hey, can you link me to some polls around boxing websites that showed most fans thought Trout won?

I was baffled at you saying this, because I actually remembered the majority of fans having Canelo winning.

Here are some polls I found:

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=472447

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=593933

Most of the boxing analysts/experts/journalists, including Farhood, ESPN's Dan Rafael, Malignaggi, Ryan Burton, Jake Donovan, The Sweet Science forum, had it for Canelo.

Almost every one who had it for Trout had it 114-113 for Trout.

Al Bernstein and a host of other experts, had it a draw.

Close fight but "Most" fans did not think that Trout won.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Hey, can you link me to some polls around boxing websites that showed most fans thought Trout won?
> 
> I was baffled at you saying this, because I actually remembered the majority of fans having Canelo winning.
> 
> ...


That's because Trout DIDN'T win. I am of the minority who believe that the open scoring contributed to Canelo's poor output late in the fight. However, I still felt he landed every effective punch throughout the fight and controlled the pace for the majority. It was his kind of fight, and Trout was hesitant to sit on his punches following that KD


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Hey, can you link me to some polls around boxing websites that showed most fans thought Trout won?
> 
> I was baffled at you saying this, because I actually remembered the majority of fans having Canelo winning.
> 
> ...





> Canelo vs Trout - Press and Fans Stats
> 
> By Bobby Hunter
> 
> ...


http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2013-05-03T23:20:00-07:00&max-results=7

based off the opinions of fans who cared enough to keep a scorecard and submit it


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2013-05-03T23:20:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> based off *the opinions of fans who cared enough to keep a scorecard and submit it*


Strange how those tend to hold more weight :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Strange how those tend to hold more weight :lol:


Trout done fucked up when he lied to himself and tried to lie to the world after the fight. In the ring interview, this nigg says he lost or something. Then a week or two later in a new interview he says he won and wants a rematch.

That's the kind of retarded humility that made me stop being a fan.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Trout done fucked up when he lied to himself and tried to lie to the world after the fight. In the ring interview, this nigg says he lost or something. Then a week or two later in a new interview he says he won and wants a rematch.
> 
> That's the kind of retarded humility that made me stop being a fan.


Yeah, he's very passive all around, I guess :yep


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2013-05-03T23:20:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> based off the opinions of fans who cared enough to keep a scorecard and submit it


Thanks.

Obviously, those people don't know how to score a fight.

If you are a super anti-GBP fan/Or are trying to be super fair and counted Trout's 400 jabs thrown[out of 700 total punches thrown], the worst scorecard I can see for Canelo is a Draw.

But again, 700 punches thrown, 400 of them were jabs. You do not win a fight like that. Especially not when the other guy is throwing power punches and even knocked you down and hurt you a couple times.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *Obviously, those people don't know how to score a fight.*
> 
> ...


:-(

EngorgedW/Blood: Please show me a source where the majority of fans thought Trout won
LEOH: Okay, here you go. Here's a sample from people who scored it round by round as they were watching live
EngorgedW/Blood: Oh, they can't score for shit


----------

